# Seerosen Blätter bleiben unter Wasser



## Titran (20. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe seit zwei Monaten eine Seerose im Teich ( weisse Hermine ) nach dem einpflanzen hat sie wie erwartet Ihre alten Blätter abgebaut und neue hervorgebracht. Die ersten drei neuen Blätter hat sie wie erhofft an die Wasseroberfläche gebracht, die weiteren Blätter bleiben beim Rizom unter Wasser und werden da geöffnet  :?

Weis irgend jemand woran das liegen könnte, ich habe diesbezüglich 

Wäre um Ratschläge dankbar

Andreas


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (20. Juli 2013)

Hallo, wie tief ist sie unter der Wasseroberfläche gepflanzt ?


[ sent by iPhone and Tapatalk ]


----------



## Titran (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosen Blätter bleiben unter Wasser*

Die Seerose steht 30cm tief.


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosen Blätter bleiben unter Wasser*

Hmm, dann habe ich auch keine Idee. Kann nur sagen, dass die Seerosen bei mir im Frühjahr (!) zuerst Unterwasserblätter treiben und erst dann Blätter an die Oberfläche schieben. Ich würde mal abwarten, denn ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Pflanze Energie spart und erst einmal kürzere Blätter zum Licht-tanken produziert und später die Blätter dann länger bzw. bis zur Oberfläche getrieben werden.


----------



## Digicat (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosen Blätter bleiben unter Wasser*

Servus Andreas

War nachdem sie die ersten drei Blätter an die Oberfläche brachte, eventuell dieser Temperatursturz.
Sprich, ist es danach relativ kalt geworden, mit wenig Sonne dafür mit viel Regen 

Das könnte meines Erachtens schon ein Auslöser dieses Verhaltens sein.


----------



## libsy (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosen Blätter bleiben unter Wasser*

Meine im vorigen Jahr gekaufte, hatte genau dasselbe gemacht.
Erst ein paar Blätter bis oben und dann nur noch die Unterwasserblätter. In diesem Jahr wächst sie ganz normal. Hat auch schon geblüht. Ich denke nur Geduld haben.


----------



## Titran (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosen Blätter bleiben unter Wasser*

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

Einen Temperatursturz kann ich mir nur insofern erklären, ich habe dem Teich das verdunstete Wasser wieder nachgefüllt mit Leitungswasser, ansonsten haben wir seit 14 Tagen Stahl blauer Himmel und an die 30C.

Ich werde mich demnach in Geduld üben und :beten

MfG Andreas


----------

